# restdauer erfassen zwischen 2 terminen



## Mr.y (29. Mrz 2009)

hallo, ich sitze an einer abfrage
wo man das aktuelle datum mit dem abreise datum vergleicht und ausrechnet, wie lange es noch bis zum abreise datum ist ( also von dem aktuellen datum as gesehen)...
ich dachte mir da an: abreise - now ().....aber da kommen irgendwelche unwirkliche zahlen
hat da jemand ne idee....wäre super
danke


----------



## musiKk (29. Mrz 2009)

Surreale Zahlen? Bestimmt nicht, die sind in Java nicht integriert.

Wenn du den einen Timestamp vom anderen subtrahierst, erhältst du die Zeit in Millisekunden. Wie hättest du die Differenz denn gerne?


----------



## Ebenius (30. Mrz 2009)

Mr.y hat gesagt.:


> ich dachte mir da an: abreise - now ().....aber da kommen irgendwelche unwirkliche zahlen


Abhängig vom DBMS. Bei Oracle kommt da, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Tage raus; also 1,5 wären dann 36 Stunden.



musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du den einen Timestamp vom anderen subtrahierst, erhältst du die Zeit in Millisekunden. Wie hättest du die Differenz denn gerne?


Wenn ich's richtig verstehe erfolgt die Subtraktion im DBMS, wird also in der Query mit übergeben.

Ebenius


----------



## musiKk (30. Mrz 2009)

Verflucht. Ich gehe nur über den Feed rein und habe nicht drauf geachtet, dass das hier im DB-Forum ist...


----------



## Mr.y (30. Mrz 2009)

ja einfach die differenz in tagen
z.b wenn wir heute 03.06 und abreise ist 09.06 dann dauert die besatzung noch 6 tage


----------



## Ebenius (30. Mrz 2009)

Und damit ist Dein Problem jetzt gelöst, weil Du verstanden hast was da für Daten kommen? Oder willst Du darüber hinaus irgendwas wissen? Oder ist das der Soll-Wert, die DB liefert aber was anderes, unverständliches?

Ebenius


----------



## Mr.y (30. Mrz 2009)

ok^^
also:
ich brauche eine abfrage, die mir die differenz zwischen dem akteulen datum und dem abreise datum ausgibt
nehmen wir an, wir haben heute den 04.3 und das abreise datum ist am 20.3
dann will ich ne abfrage schreiben, die  berechnet, wie lange es noch dauert, bis das abreise datum sprich der 20ter erreicht ist


----------



## Ebenius (30. Mrz 2009)

Soweit ist mir das schon klar. Wenn Du's in Java berechnen willst, dann selektier beide Werte von der Datenbank und berechne die Differenz in ms (Timestamp.getTime(); den einen vom anderen abziehen) und rechne es um, so wie Du das brauchst. Wenn Du die Datenbank rechnen lassen willst, dann musst Du wissen, wie die Datenbank eben Timestamps subtrahiert. Das hängt -- glaube ich -- vom DBMS ab. Leider hast Du uns noch kein Beispiel mitgeteilt, was die Datenbank denn ausspuckt.

Ebenius


----------

